# Mobile Chat Apps for Android & iPhone/iPad



## Drew

You can download the FREE *123FlashChat* mobile app to access a much faster chat interface from your Android or iPhone/iPad.

*IMPORTANT:* 
In the app, enter Chat ID *220* and then log in using your forum login and password.

*Download the iPhone/iPad app:*
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/123flashchat/id517139646
*Download the Android app:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.topcmm.A123flashchat

For even more information and screenshots, please visit this page at 123FlashChat.com:
http://www.123flashchat.com/mobile-chat-app

Please share any feedback you have here!

*Edit: Android app is not working right now: "Group name error, connection failed!" Working on it right now.

I will update this post when the android app is working.*


----------



## LifeinAShell

im gonna check into this id love to use SAS chat on my ipod


----------



## peril

Yay! Thanks Drew! :yay


----------



## Caduceus

The app isn't working on iPhone either. I get the same "Group name error, connection failed".


----------



## ConfusedMuse

Cairn said:


> The app isn't working on iPhone either. I get the same "Group name error, connection failed".


Me too. I'm on an iPad.


----------



## Ventura

It *was* working :wtf ?


----------



## Drew

When did it stop working?


----------



## ConfusedMuse

Drew said:


> When did it stop working?


Well, I only downloaded it a few weeks ago, but I haven't been able to get it to work at all.


----------



## Drew

Yeah, sorry about that!

It's never worked on Android, but was working on iPhone/iPad.

It seems like it's just stopped working on iPhone/iPad and I'm trying to figure out why that would be.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Anything new? Any other way of getting on chat via your android phone?


----------



## Lushiro

Thanks for making SAS-Chat available on mobile devices.


----------



## inerameia

I downloaded the app on my android but it won't accept 220 as ID


----------



## Lushiro

@omofca - 220 is the wrong chat ID.


----------



## Pretty Bullet

It won't allow me to use the I'd number 220 on my iPad :mum


----------



## essixo

On Ipad... 527


----------



## jacklevis09

Yaaah.... thanks for sharing this new apps


----------



## zien

What about android is there any other id 220 isn't correct


----------

